# Girl with a horse...and denim.. and stuff ..CC



## cyngus (Sep 19, 2010)

took some catalog fashion shots for our model friend Jacinta to help build her book as well as the stylist on set's book.. 

stylist was great.. worked for dillards was looking to get a job with kohls so we got some shots for both of them.. thought they came out fairly nice.. the model was a little amateur but had a nice look.. her facial expression is the same in every shot.. which is something i was trying to help her with during the shoot.. but never sunk in ... she'll get it eventually =)

let me know what you guys think. or if you have questions regarding lighting / styling etc etc

just ask =)

love the styling on this shot.. not sure about the rustic moldy fence.. didnt have it in me to edit it all white.. 
photomodelnetwork.com - Eric Chiarito

fairly straight forward headshot again shes got the same smile.. grr
photomodelnetwork.com - Eric Chiarito

and again .. same smile.. comon man!.. dig the sunburst though.. but the product (bikini) is lost.. wouldnt get away with that or even consider showing them this shot if i was getting paid by the client .. since it was just for the models book this shot i figured the outfit didnt really matter a whole lot.. 
photomodelnetwork.com - Eric Chiarito

thoughts?


----------



## kundalini (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm quite interested in what you have to offer up. Unfortunately you prefer to link rather than embed. I don't suppose I'll ever know how good your are.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 19, 2010)

post the pics.:thumbup:


----------

